

The Nexus 6:hands-on with Google's phablet - cooperpellaton
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/21/7025853/google-nexus-6-hands-on-photos-video-android-phablet

======
socceroos
Not an overly informative. I'm assuming they got a pre-prod device since they
haven't done any conclusive tests with it.

~~~
bookwormAT
they had just 15 minutes with the devices, plus a scripted demo from a sales
person.

